# Wrinkles is back.



## Lakavea2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Wrinkles is pissed, carnage at the bait.


Thanks for posting...I had a similar situation with ***** getting killed at the site...I wasn't sure if it was the bears or not...now I leaning towards it was them


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> I'd be a little more cautious getting to the stand with that dude around


Well if we don't here from Bill ,we know what happened


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Carpenter Bill said:


> He also ate 2 camera in the past week


When he poops them out you should get some good pictures.
He's a big bruin. Good luck.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

The quest for wrinkles continues as archery season starts up for the Red oak . Looks like hes been showing up earlier hopefully makes it by Sunset when buddy starts hunting. Last night of the regular season he passed up tripod, He is around 350 and only has 3 legs. But he decided to pass as he has his mind set on wrinkles. We will have to see if he changes his mind this time if he sees tripod again.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Any new pictures to post ?


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Wednesday when I get to the rack shack I will post some new pics.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Well I was planning on posting up some new picks of wrinkles but he ate another camera the 3rd camera this season. Camera destroyed card destroyed. Bait site looks like A-bomb went off. Hopefully the next picture we get of wrinkles is on the ground. My friend will start hunting the archery only season in red oak. My friend did say if tripod comes in gonna be hard for him to hold off.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Is he eating the camera inside a bear box!?!?


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

No bear box will have for the future. 


Silver Panner said:


> Is he eating the camera inside a bear box!?!?


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

3 cams in one year is a lot. I don’t know your baiting practices but we always wear gloves to bait and at the end pull the gloves off and swap cards and then spray the camera down with scent killer. I’ve only lost one camera to bears doing this. It could also be this bear just has a bad attitude tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Do all of that stuff, bear is just a bad ass. Also killing over 20 critters at the bait. Opposm, porky's, *****.


chuckinduck said:


> 3 cams in one year is a lot. I don’t know your baiting practices but we always wear gloves to bait and at the end pull the gloves off and swap cards and then spray the camera down with scent killer. I’ve only lost one camera to bears doing this. It could also be this bear just has a bad attitude tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds like he's the boss bear in the neighborhood and nobody messes with him or else. I've seen that in the Keweenaw more than once.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I do believe wrinkles made it through the season, I believe my friend Is not hunting after last night for the rest of the week. Tough bear to Go after, He ended up with tag sandwich. Could have shot tripod but I decided to pass waiting on The big Boy. The legend lives on


Martin Looker said:


> Sounds like he's the boss bear in the neighborhood and nobody messes with him or else. I've seen that in the Keweenaw more than once.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Tripod should be bigger next year too


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes hoping one of the 2 bears are still around whenever I can draw A tag. Tripod is pretty cool, Somehow he lost is rear left leg, But when you see him move you would never know. Hes got some character He was around 3 to 350 This year


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

to bad about your cams. i posted many times ,how to stop it.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Try it next time we draw a tag 


Brent J. Clark said:


> to bad about your cams. i posted many times ,how to stop it.


----------

